# Vertical Garden Sub Section



## highman (Aug 28, 2016)

What are the chances of getting a sub section dedicated to vertical growing? Although it might not get a ton of traffic at first IMO I feel it should have a dedicated section for like minded growers to bounce ideas off each other to perfect the trade. It is very different in every way to standard flat gardening and requires experience to get right. It would be nice to have a section dedicated to it where that knowledge can be spread. 

Thoughts from the admins and community? Any other Vgrowers out there like myself?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 28, 2016)

Why not start a thread?  If it gets enough interest, we will certainly entertain a special section.


----------



## highman (Aug 28, 2016)

I intend to do so around January when I complete the room. I have read a few vertical threads here that were good but seemed to disappear into the mass of flat garden threads. Hopefully some other vertical growers will speak up or take interest.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2016)

I will be looking forward to seeing this. I have seen commercial grow pictures and have been impressed.. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## highman (Aug 28, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> I will be looking forward to seeing this. I have seen commercial grow pictures and have been impressed.. Thanks for doing this.





Hopefully it draws some more interest


----------



## The Poet (Aug 29, 2016)

I was wondering about vertical as far as lighting a sativa which is like 8' tall, would vertical work?
 My 400w hps is good for 28". 
Deduct the distance one has to raise the light over the plants to not burn them, ie. 10". 
So more than 28" and a 400w hps, lumins are too weak. Move away from the light 10" and I have 18" of plant which is getting enough light. 
It could be an 18" plant or a plant 36" tall lollypopped up at the bottom so the foilage is 18".
   Would several lights hanging down work? What kind of light, {watts} and what is its penetration? 
Less than a 400w would have very little range.
I would like to know more about vertical growing. 


                                     Thank you...

                                               The Poet...&#9834;


.


----------



## highman (Aug 29, 2016)

For shits and giggles let's start off with this link. Looks interesting enough. Tightly packed and tons of plants so the yield makes enough sense. Hell two of these in an 8X8 tent with two 600's or 1000's would be interesting.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WnB9AuKkCgE


----------

